# The Awards Grand Slam



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

Only nine show business professionals have won the "Grand Slam of Awards"--each has won an Oscar, Emmy, Tony, and Grammy.

It makes for an interesting list:


Richard Rodgers
Helen Hayes
Rita Moreno
John Gielgud
Audrey Hepburn
Marvin Hamlisch
Jonathan Tunick
Mel Brooks
Mike Nichols

Cynthia Nixon just needs an Oscar to make the list...

JM


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JosephM said:


> Cynthia Nixon just needs an Oscar to make the list...


And Cher and Barbra Streisand need a Tony.

There are also nine actors who have won an Emmy and a Tony _for the same role_. Joel Grey (_Cabaret), _Yul Brynner (_The King and I), _Rex Harrison (_My Fair Lady) _and Shirley Booth (_Come Back, Little Sheba_) come to mind immediately.


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> And Cher and Barbra Streisand need a Tony.


Yep. Barbra Streisand won a special Tony as "Star of the Decade" in 1969, but it was not a competitive Award and therefore dosen't count here.

Quite frankly, I think Miss Nixon has more of a chance at winning an Oscar than Cher or Barbra Streisand have at the Tony. Cher has never played Broadway, and Streisand has declared many times she will never play there in a long run again.

JM


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JosephM said:


> Quite frankly, I think Miss Nixon has more of a chance at winning an Oscar than Cher or Barbra Streisand have at the Tony. Cher has never played Broadway, and Streisand has declared many times she will never play there in a long run again.


They could still be considered for a "Special Theatrical Event," which has gone to _Elaine Stritch: At Liberty_ and _Dame Edna: The Royal Tour. _


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, I highly doubt Cher or Streisand would even come to Broadway for an Event.

Cher has never done Broadway, and Streisand has been absent for about 45 years.

I'm not sure they will pick up and move to NYC for the limited financial rewards waiting for them. Cher can make *a lot more* in Vegas and Streisand seems more occupied with her Foundation these days. Of course, stranger things have happened on Broadway...

JM


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate what Broadway has become (Disney or music compilations into a play i.e., "Mama Mia","Moving Out") But this would be another topic 

Almost anything new that comes out becomes a Tony winner (due to lack of competition). In the right vehicle, I think either Cher or Babs could come back to a limited run and win the award. (My opinion only)


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

psycho1964 said:


> Almost anything new that comes out becomes a Tony winner (due to lack of competition). In the right vehicle, I think either Cher or Babs could come back to a limited run and win the award. (My opinion only)


This year there aren't any nominees for "Special Theatrical Event." I could have rented out a theater for the night, got people to pay $1 each to watch me read the phonebook, and I could have won a Tony for my efforts.


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> This year there aren't any nominees for "Special Theatrical Event." I could have rented out a theater for the night, got people to pay $1 each to watch me read the phonebook, and I could have won a Tony for my efforts.


Not necessarily, Mike. The Tony Awards do not have to give out an award in each category every year. For example, the "Best Score" Award is notorious for being absent any number of times. In Put on a Happy Face, composer Charles Strouse laments the fact there was no Tony for best score in 1960 (the year of _Bye Bye Birdie_) or 1977 (the year of _Annie_).

JM


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you telling us that Wagner also won the Awards Grand Slam, Joe?


JM


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JosephM said:


> In Put on a Happy Face, composer Charles Strouse laments the fact there was no Tony for best score in 1960 (the year of _Bye Bye Birdie_) or 1977 (the year of _Annie_).
> 
> JM


But wouldn't "Best Score" mean orchestration for a _play_ rather than a _musical_?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

psycho1964 said:


> I hate what Broadway has become (Disney or music compilations into a play i.e., "Mama Mia","Moving Out") But this would be another topic


When I heard they were doing a Broadway musical version of _Hairspray_ I thought it was the dumbest idea I'd ever heard. John Waters movies are usually far too bizarre for the _Little Mermaid_ crowd.



> Almost anything new that comes out becomes a Tony winner (due to lack of competition). In the right vehicle, I think either Cher or Babs could come back to a limited run and win the award. (My opinion only)


As on eBay, all it takes is two to make a race interesting.


----------

